# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Test Cyp and Water Retention.

## Brazensol

I think I am having water retention since starting test cypionate . I noticed a gain of 5-6 pounds about 4 days after my first injection, dropped that and now have it back 3 days after my second injection. Anyone else have this problem? If yes, is there a safe way to correct it?

----------


## bass

Are taking AIs?

----------


## Brazensol

Not at this point. Will they work for water retention? So far E is in check but I just started so don't know if it will remain in check.

----------


## fit2bOld

Dont hear that complaint much from cypionate users. Did your diet change after injection and what Bass asked about AI's

----------


## bass

> Not at this point. Will they work for water retention? So far E is in check but I just started so don't know if it will remain in check.


Your e2 can shoot up pretty quick, high e2 will make you retain water.

----------


## Brazensol

Thanks Bass. E2 stayed pretty stable with the androgel . Will get new bloodwork in 3 weeks and see how it is doing then.

----------


## anon77

when I started my injections I put on 5-7 lbs as well. I did start eating a little more though b/c the gym time was so awesome again. Hands and feet swole up a little and they gave me Arimidex . Been on it for one week. Hands/feet are better, but weight is still up, which is fine with me. The clinic (nurse, not Dr.) that water retention was normal with test injections.

----------


## steroid.com 1

Water retention is not normal with Test injections...when is water weight gain ever normal without it being associated with something?

First and foremost; what is your weekly protocol?

Post your BW here with ranges and make sure that your Estradiol test is a "*sensitive*" test. If not, you will get the women's assay which is no good.

----------


## MRNJ1992

gained 30 pounds over a year s time with cyp-docter prescribed. alot of strength but alot of water retention. did gel-no water but no strength.off 2 months and waiting for next move-good luck.

----------


## MRNJ1992

water is always a problem with T period.....

----------


## HRTstudent

4 days is really not enough time to worry about anything. Make notes of changes but theres no need to make changes at this point... you havent given things enough time.

----------


## SEOINAGE

I gained ten pounds my first week. And have gained more weight since. I have now surpassed my heaviest weight that i was before I got married. I just am now working on bringing my E2 down slightly. I will make a post if it can drop some of this water retention with details about it and future blood work.


Also I was told not to do ultra sensitive e2 tests.

----------


## alpinist

I started my TRT w/ 200 mg T cyp every week. My E2 went from 30 to 40 in a month. Also, during that month my weight, that has been stable to within a couple pounds for years, went from 157 to 164 (read huge water retention). I've been taking Arimidex .25 mg every 3 days for the last three weeks (also dropped the T to 100mg wk) which has addressed my mild nipple issues but my weight has stayed elevated. I get BW done in 2 weeks.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> water is always a problem with T period.....


Hmmm...really???

----------


## Brazensol

I seem to have steadied out with the weight. Hard to say what the cause was but I fluctuated as much as 6 pounds day to day for 3 or 4 days. I also started armour around this time so maybe that was it. I am feeling somewhat better but thinking I am gonna need to increase both the test cyp and armour.

----------


## Fred40

I had issues with water retention early on (Cpy injections) but it was due to my estrogen going up.

I can actually monitor my AI intake based upon water retention. I have settled in on .75mg of Arimidex a week with .25mg the night of my injection, .25 the next morning and .25 either that night or the next morning.

I will retain water if I don't take the AI....up to 10lbs worth.

----------


## Brazensol

Funny! I just read your previous thread (Just got my first script for test cyp) and it it dawned on me that E2 was probably the culprit! Thanks.

----------


## 66cobra

Water retention is all ways a problem when taking any kind of test..It makes your BP go up also..This is a know fact for many, many years which is why BB's cut their test two weeks from a show so they don't look smooth..If you can control your E than that is half your battle..Also may have to go on a slight diuretic which is know to control BP and water retention..

----------


## ironbeck

just take your AI like a good boy and everything will be fine.

----------


## Far from massive

I think on these threads we need to ask for more information. 

Its my opinion that if you simply start TRT and are leading a sedintary lifestyle/diet and have a high body fat then water build up, bloated ankles etc. will be a lot more likely result than if you are someone who exercises, eats clean and takes B complex on a daily basis.

I have a close friend who did TRT ( home ) at the same time I did and all he ever got out of it was erections, high blood pressure and swollen ankles. Of course he sits in front of the TV all day.

Regardless an AI will help to dry you out.

----------

